# Lead/oakum joint



## GrumpyPlumber

*I posted these on another forum and decided to pop them up here as well.*
*I did this work yesterday, a CI stack added in place of a PVC stack.*
*The prior HO added to install a laundry in a basement...it's illegal to install PVC under CI here.*
*I decided to pack & pour a lead/oakum joint at the base rather than cut out the hub and clamp it.*
*I know many states don't see lead & oakum joints, so I figured it might be cool to show one...*

*First pic is right before the pour*
*Second rifght after pouring/packing*
*Third is the finished stack with C/O on bottom, 4"x2" tee-wye, then a 4"x3" wye at the top for a bath addition upsstairs.*


----------



## user4

Did you use no hub pipe, or did you scrap the hub from a 4x5 SH?


----------



## WestCoastPlumber

Mark, Great job, first of all!!! I like the pour, very clean.

Now, a question.... there looks like enough verticle pipe out of the slab to grind the hub off and use one of those fancy dancy 4 band no hubs you have there. Or am I wrong, and there was no space, so you had to pour the joint?

By the way, clean work, I like the use of those heavy duty no hub bands, I may be changing my preference. :thumbup:


----------



## GrumpyPlumber

*Spider, no-hub*

*Robert, there was plenty of room if I were to grind it out, but tight fit for the grinder.*


----------



## Song Dog

Cool stuff and clean, looks good. The only time I packed and poured a joint was when I took my state test:yes:.
I would like to find a set of packing tools somewhere to have.

In Christ,

Song Dog


----------



## user4

Song Dog said:


> Cool stuff and clean, looks good. The only time I packed and poured a joint was when I took my state test:yes:.
> I would like to find a set of packing tools somewhere to have.
> 
> In Christ,
> 
> Song Dog


If you can't find a yarning and packing iron where you are I can get them here and send em to you, every supply house here stocks them, and those two irons are all you need for most joints.


----------



## Song Dog

That is awesome! How much do they run? I may have you do that.

In Christ,

Song Dog


----------



## user4

Song Dog said:


> That is awesome! How much do they run? I may have you do that.
> 
> In Christ,
> 
> Song Dog


I'll have to check on Monday, I haven't had to buy one in years.


----------



## Alan

I've poured one lead joint on an old closet flange. Didn't come out nearly as clean as that, but I was extatic to actually get to learn to do that! Nice joint!


----------



## jeffc

That is a really nice, clean pour. Thats one to be proud of. I've only pulled them apart.
jeffc


----------



## Bill

best one I ever saw!


----------



## GrumpyPlumber

*Guys, thanks to all of ya for the compliments.:thumbup:*


----------



## masterk

Killer,
I need a joint runner to do 4'' thru 6''.
Can't find one here, I do have all the irons and lattle.
If you can help it would be great.
Thank You,
Ken


----------



## user4

masterk said:


> Killer,
> I need a joint runner to do 4'' thru 6''.
> Can't find one here, I do have all the irons and lattle.
> If you can help it would be great.
> Thank You,
> Ken


You can order one direct here.


----------



## masterk

Thank You!


----------



## I'mYourTourGuide

I had all 3 of them, inside, outside, and yarning iron, but after i took the ky journeyman tests, they became chisels, punches and what-not, lol.

I paid $45 for them. They came from Jones-Stephens. . a good place for plumbing supplies, but you have to be a whole-seller to get anything directly from them.

But yea, that's a dandy looking lead joint, too bad it still needs caulked though, lol, mess the pretty bead up.


----------



## user4

masterk said:


> Thank You!


Your welcome, if that doesn't work out let me know and I'll pick one up at SG for you.


----------



## 51plumber

*Grumpy's Lead/oakum joint*

Very nice and clean pour :thumbup:!
L&O joints are not used much in Indiana anymore :no: - it's a lost art.
Glad to see someone still pouring a quality joint - keep up the good work.


----------

